# First Auction



## ron22 (Sep 10, 2013)

My first time selling pins on eBay see how it works out.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111166587619


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 11, 2013)

By chance, do you know the source of the pins ???
I gave you the first bid to break the ice and attract more bidders.


----------



## ron22 (Oct 10, 2013)

niteliteone, yes I know the source of the pins. Sorry I can not say 

I have another auction if anyone want some.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111186373850?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
I tried a different weight just to see how it works out.


----------



## moose7802 (Oct 10, 2013)

Im not speaking for niteliteone but I'm thinking he meant source as in, off of what type of equipment or machine. That's just my guess because I'm curious as to the answer to that.


----------



## grance (Oct 10, 2013)

With out knowing the source hard to put a value on them 46 bucks not bad for the unknown. But then agine I wouldnt buy any thing with secrets attached to them thats how you end up buying stolen or fake stuff just sayin. I got family in the pawn business if you came in fixing to sell a gold chain and you said you cant say where you got it you would be asked to leave


----------



## ron22 (Oct 12, 2013)

They are used to manufacture some implantable medical device.
I really do not have all the specs. 
This is just one of the many "scrap" items I pick up from this place regularly.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 12, 2013)

I was asking the source since they look like pogo pins from a "bed of nails" test fixture. If they are made in USA they will be worth about 4 times as much as if they are made in China. Results from personal recovery.
So if they are a Teradyne (Genrad) or a Quadtech pogo pin they are manufactured to higher standards (more gold) than most Chinese made pogo pins I have dealt with. Most of the Chinese pins are flash plated and you can rub the gold off with a few strokes of a pencil eraser.


----------



## ron22 (Oct 12, 2013)

I know what pogo pins are. These are not pogo pins.

I was told this is what is trimmed off in the assembly process.


----------

